# How to tell people you're a furry and good ideas bad ideas.



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm tired of all the people asking how to tell your friends and family your a furry, we'll guys lets just summarize all those threads into one.

The way to tell people you know is to first find out if they knew what was furry, if they didn't show them the bbc article on their website, it's not hard to find just go on their website and type in "furry fandom".
If they do believe the stereotype and believe all furries go to hell, you're probably better off not telling them, well unless you want to be made fun of.

One of the best analogies I know of to explain to them furry is say, "you know how there's the starwars fandom, well the furry fandom is basically a fandom about stuff like teenage mutant ninja turtles"(works like a charm).

If you're a fursuiters just explain it as like Halloween costumes.

If they bring up sex just deflect it and try your best not to answer, example if they say, "isn't that where people dress up like animals and have sex?" say something like "Some of the fursuits cost thousands of dollars, why would you ruin them?"  If they still insist on fursuit sex say, "you caught me furries are the only people who have sex"(shuts them up really quick).

Also if they don't get the art take the top twenty of the best furry *CLEAN *art that you have ever seen and show it to them.

*Also most important of all even if you explain it to them they probably won't get it at least they'll know you're a furry and NOT believe the stereotype.*

What *NOT *to do when telling them you're a furry:
1)Show them pictures of male unicorns flying while humping each other.
2)Show them anatomically correct horse dildos.
3)Show your anatomically correct fursuit.
4)Show them FA with your mature content filter off.
5)Tell them about your fetishes.
6)Watch the that CSI episode while telling them.
7)Wear your fursuit WHILE telling them.
8 )Have other people besides you and the person in the area while telling them(normally turns into a train wreck and a half otherwise)

People that should *NOT* tell others that they're a furry
1)When your fetish is illegal in real life
2)When you're a "furvert"

Alright people if you have any tips please list them, so we never have to see a new guy go, "OMG how do I tell my girlfriend, family, church, teacher, boss I'm a furry?"


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

You forgot "there is no reason to tell anyone unless they ask or you are an attention whore"


----------



## quayza (Jan 24, 2010)

This has been disscussed countless time. You dont have to say a fucking word. Tell em if you want but no good will come of it.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

quayza said:


> This has been disscussed countless time. You dont have to say a fucking word. Tell em if you want but no good will come of it.


Crud you're right even if someone sticky one of these people will still come on here making threads just to ask how to tell people.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

but if this is made a sticky, we could lock the other threads and re-route them here.

bravo.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

quayza said:


> This has been disscussed countless time. You dont have to say a fucking word. Tell em if you want but no good will come of it.


 
I agree


----------



## Riley (Jan 24, 2010)

Don't treat the fact that you like anthro characters the way you would have to break the news that you have AIDS or something.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

mom... dad... I ... I.... 

..yes son?

I...

...you're gay?

I like cartoon animals.

so you're gay right.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

some people will be ok with it but the people that believe the media or just dont understand will normally ostricize the people that believe in things that they dont think is right


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> some people will be ok with it but the people that believe the media or just dont understand will normally ostricize the people that believe in things that they dont think is right



same thing with weaboos
videogamers
hollywood stars
tiger woods
CSI people
cops
Joe arpaio
mexicans
black people
dogs
and everyone else that is portrayed in the media.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> mom... dad... I ... I....
> 
> ..yes son?
> 
> ...


I'll admit I lolgasmed.   :V


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

that is soo true


----------



## Axelfox (Jan 24, 2010)

When not to tell....

When you're at a Sean Hannity Freedom Concert.

When you're waiting in line for Rush Limbaugh tickets.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I'll admit I lolgasmed.   :V



continued:

n-no dad-

I'm sorry son, we dont accept that type of faggotry.

but I'm not gay.

GIT OUTTA MAH HOUSE


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Which CSI episode?Ã´o -curious now-


----------



## Mentova (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> continued:
> 
> n-no dad-
> 
> ...


Wrong. 99% of furries are gay, you should know that!


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

I fucking leave my browser open on FAF all the time.  Jesus Christ people are paranoid.  My mom loves my ear hat and thinks the badge I got done from AC is cute.  She asked where I got them and I told her how I went to a convention for it.  :V

Durp a durp.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> Which CSI episode?Ã´o -curious now-



the one with furries in it.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

its from years ago and when i watched it i was like OMG WTF i hate CSI now lol


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 24, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> I fucking leave my browser open on FAF all the time. Jesus Christ people are paranoid. My mom loves my ear hat and thinks the badge I got done from AC is cute. She asked where I got them and I told her how I went to a convention for it. :V
> 
> Durp a durp.



Not everbody has an open-minded family

Still don't know which episode...sound as if furries were labeled as bad...me hates CSI now D:


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

kamikazesparrow said:


> its from years ago and when i watched it i was like OMG WTF i hate CSI now lol



I love CSI.

they made me join the fandom.
them and 4chan.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> Not everbody has an open-minded family



If this is aimed at me, my parents kicked me out for awhile for being gay.  Dad watches Fox News and my mom is over-religious.  I do not have, in any way, an "open-minded family."


You don't need an open-minded family for the furry fandom unless you are a fucking crazy lifestyler who will be mocked and rightfully so.

If not, still applies :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> ^
> Not everbody has an open-minded family


My family till a couple months ago thought you couldn't be a christian if you weren't a republican(I shit you not) and they didn't even care.


Takumi_L said:


> You don't need an open-minded family for the furry fandom unless you are a fucking crazy lifestyler who will be mocked and rightfully so.


I'm a lifestyler and they still didn't care, but then again I'm sane... well as sane as furry can be.    :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My family till a couple months ago thought you couldn't be a christian if you weren't a republican(I shit you not) and they didn't even care.



lawl. I should meet them.
flip the world upside down.


----------



## kamikazesparrow (Jan 24, 2010)

one day i came home from school with a friends fox tail on and for christmas my parents bought me a tail so idk if they know or not or just think i like wearing a tail ^-^


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lawl. I should meet them.
> flip the world upside down.


I beat you to it.


----------



## Takun (Jan 24, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> My family till a couple months ago thought you couldn't be a christian if you weren't a republican(I shit you not) and they didn't even care.
> 
> I'm a lifestyler and they still didn't care, but then again I'm sane... well as sane as furry can be.    :V





> Fucking crazy lifestyler



Totes different.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 24, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> Totes different.


I reject your reality
and blow it up
with C4


----------



## Sono_hito (Jan 25, 2010)

If people find out im furry, its much in the same progression that they find out im a videogame addict and general geek. Since i can be a slightly quirky person its just generaly kept in stride with my personality. If anything people find they can have fun with me and my, admitedly slightly overzealous, enjoyment of my hobbies.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 25, 2010)

Heckler & Koch said:


> You forgot "there is no reason to tell anyone unless they ask or you are an attention whore"





quayza said:


> This has been disscussed countless time. You dont have to say a fucking word. Tell em if you want but no good will come of it.



This.



CannonFodder said:


> Crud you're right even if someone sticky one of these people will still come on here making threads just to ask how to tell people.



Then the mods have a reason to be threadlock happy even more.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Then the mods have a reason to be threadlock happy even more.


Well Xaerun does have a sandy vagina :V




(it is Xaerun right?)


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

I guess people sure could visit this topic as well, since they're both related to one another.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

mcwolfe said:


> I guess people sure could visit this topic as well, since they're both related to one another.
> http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61166


This thread is more of a "here's how to tell people so you stop spamming FAF" that one is more of a "stop spamming FAF".


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 25, 2010)

Well as I said, they can visit it as well. If they feel like it they can, of course, read both.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 25, 2010)

There is no reason to share mind.
Furry mind is a mind.
Furry mind is pervert.
Furry mind faps at gay anthros touching each other with dildos.
Furry mind tends to make you an animal both sexual or mental.
Furry mind doesn't take airwaves.
Airwaves~

Do not show your family/friends/gang/trashcan/randomterrorist/hobo the sites you furry explore every three minutes.
Hobos don't like horse dicks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 25, 2010)

Well the other thread got sticky so inb4 Xaerun's sandy vagina :V


----------



## lowkey (Jan 25, 2010)

please, people, take off the ears, put the megaphone down, and step away from the podium.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 25, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> I beat you to it.



aw darn.


----------

